# Just purchased...cable company incompatible...lking for workaround



## Robert Andrews-Mendoza (Jun 15, 2020)

I just purchased a used TiVO BOLT VOX (Antenna and Cable) Model TCD849500V. I live in an apartment complex and our digital cable channels are decoded before the signal enters the apartment. In other words, I do not use a set top box to get my basic digital cable channels (which is all I'm concerned about). Our cable company is CTC (goctc.com) and I live in Baxter, MN 56401. I ran the setup as Antenna to see if it would identify the digital channels and it seems it did without a problem in the channel listings however I get no picture. CTC does not offer a CableCard. Just wondering if there are any work arounds or genetic cable cards that might make this work?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

What did you hook the Bolt up to? The cable company outlet? To get OTA channels you need to hookup to an antenna. According to the FTC site your town is only in range of two channels, CBS and PBS. So as far as I know even if you hook up to a good antenna those two are all you could get.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Robert Andrews-Mendoza said:


> I ran the setup as Antenna


Rerun setup as cable with the coax attached to the Bolt.


----------



## Robert Andrews-Mendoza (Jun 15, 2020)

KevTech said:


> Rerun setup as cable with the coax attached to the Bolt.


I tried but my cable company CTC is not listed as a option when I try to run the setup as cable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Robert Andrews-Mendoza said:


> I tried but my cable company CTC is not listed as a option when I try to run the setup as cable.


That is correct. You can get a second opinion on tvguide.com since it uses TiVo's data. Can you return the TiVo?

What does your TV show? What channel is CBS and what are its call letters.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

You can't use it with your setup on cable as that will require a provisioned cablecards from your cable company. You can use it hooked up to an antenna but I think another poster said you'd get limited channels.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Robert Andrews-Mendoza said:


> I just purchased a used TiVO BOLT VOX (Antenna and Cable) Model TCD849500V. I live in an apartment complex and our digital cable channels are decoded before the signal enters the apartment. In other words, I do not use a set top box to get my basic digital cable channels (which is all I'm concerned about). Our cable company is CTC (goctc.com) and I live in Baxter, MN 56401. I ran the setup as Antenna to see if it would identify the digital channels and it seems it did without a problem in the channel listings however I get no picture. CTC does not offer a CableCard. Just wondering if there are any work arounds or genetic cable cards that might make this work?


What happens when you plug the cable into your TV? Does it detect the digital channels? Are you able to scan the channels and view them? What does it report for the channel numbers?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Unless the provider is using iptv (internet protocol tv) like U Verse and such they have to provide cablecard.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Robert Andrews-Mendoza said:


> I tried but my cable company CTC is not listed as a option when I try to run the setup as cable.


I forget is there an option to set it up as Consolidated?

But one thing I am trying to figure out to help you


> I live in an apartment complex and our digital cable channels are decoded before the signal enters the apartment.


I know when I lived in Brainerd/Baxter a few years ago the apartment complex had CTC and they had their own channel setups (even though it was CTC they moved channels around and you didnt need a box)

If you hook the cable directly to the TV and scan cable does the channel numbers match up with what CTC has?
https://www.goctc.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/CTC_ChannelGuide_100119.pdf


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Unless the provider is using iptv (internet protocol tv) like U Verse and such they have to provide cablecard.


The problem can be if the apartment complex has an agreement with the system and they include it in rent. Some apartment complexes take the system and renumber channels so they may not get the full set of channels. Also calling the cable system they see your address as a MDU (multi-dwelling unit) and the landlord is the one who handles it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Unless the provider is using iptv (internet protocol tv) like U Verse and such they have to provide cablecard.


Unless they are small and have a waiver (that does happen)
Also as others have said, building redistribution systems do not have to follow the same rules, this question frequently comes up in regards to assisted living facilities.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess nothing is 100 per cent. Point taken.


----------

